# Swype



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Been using the beta. Don't really care for some of the issues it has. Was wondering if someone had a older version that works with cm7?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty0294 (Jul 17, 2011)

That's the one I use, not sure of how much a downgrade might help honestly.

Today, amazon has Swiftkey X for free in their appstore though. It's supposedly an awesome keyboard, so you could always try that!


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

http://db.tt/35WHDLV just copy to /system and set permissions. Its the stock droid x swype.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm also using the apk that came with droid x. looks good on cm7 actually.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Boblank said:


> http://db.tt/35WHDLV just copy to /system and set permissions. Its the stock droid x swype.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can somebody post their libswype.co ? I lost mine, and need another one for that swype to work, and I"d rather not flash back to the stock ROM just to get it. Thank you!<3


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Boblank said:


> http://db.tt/35WHDLV just copy to /system and set permissions. Its the stock droid x swype.


Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks boblank. What do permissions need to be set to?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> Thanks boblank. What do permissions need to be set to?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 http://db.tt/eQSMMLT 
Here is as screen shot, but you could also look at the permission settings for any app app in /system/app as they are all the same.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks. That works great.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk and Swype.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Will this work with miui also? Just wandering cause I was gonna check it out also.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Lopedog said:


> Will this work with miui also? Just wandering cause I was gonna check it out also.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It does work with miui. I had an issue with it going back to the other keyboard after reboot, I had to delete the stock keyboard for swype to be the default keyboard after reboot...


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Boblank said:


> It does work with miui. I had an issue with it going back to the other keyboard after reboot, I had to delete the stock keyboard for swype to be the default keyboard after reboot...


Sorry I know this a noob question but I can't seem to find the stock keyboard can someone point me in the right direction?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Lopedog said:


> Sorry I know this a noob question but I can't seem to find the stock keyboard can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The stock keyboard is in /system/app/LatinIME.apk.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I got it to work once. Then I reinstalled rom now its not working when reinstall it, not sure why. It is starting to become frustrating. O well maybe take a break try again later

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

